# my plan



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

hi just a quick write up been doing some reading and was just wondering what you lot thought of this for an idea to loose weight. I reckon i am about 15-20% ish fat levels ( although just really a guess) and looking to loose some fat maybe hopefully for once in my life see some abs!

im using my net diary on my phone to keep track of food etc and finiding it very helpfull i have set it up just now for consuming 2468 kcal , with 104g fat 60 grams carbs, and 323 grams protein.

i currently am 5foot 11 and 219lbs. i have been doing this now for about 3 weeks, and think i am starting to see a difference in the mirror although wish i took some pictures to find out.

anyway plan :

0800am : bcaa and caffine tablet, 30-40 mins fasted cardio ( swim, bike machine heart rate about 130) then 10 min walk home

0900am: ( just after the fasted cardio) protein shake, amino acids, and bcaa + usually an oat bar quaker oat bar or jordans oat bar equivalent.

1100am: pack of tescos( or other supermarkets) flame grilled chicken breast pieces ( 140-200g)

1400 pm: same as 1100am

1500pm :non weight days : high intensity cardio 40mins ish followed by protein shake bcaa and amino acids and 10 min walk home

1800pm : 2-3 chicken breast in some form ( fajitas, with little cheese and bacon, seasoning, etc )

1900pm : on weight training days, bcaa then weight training, 1.5hrs ish. then bcaa and protein drink+ eaas

2200pm : same as 11am or a protein drink.

snacking during the day morrisons peanut and cashew mix usually eat between 100-150 g total.

whilst i have been trying to do this the 3 weeks my average protein intake has been about 200g, carbs about 60-70g and fats about 90g.

obviously the above varys with day to day life but thats it in its perfect form, im a student so my activity consists of walking to and from uni 20ish min walk outside of the gym activities.

on days i have more carbs i try to reduce fats accordingly, i also have one carb load up day a week where i increase carb intake and lower fats. is this correct?

any advice greatly welcome.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

opinions? good or bad? really want to see even an ab for once lol! might get some pictures up so can see what people reckon my % but try not to laugh too much!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

struggling to have carbs in the evening meal.... for example staying with others and meal share tonight was pasta ( not wholegrain). going to go for a walk in a bit though, there seems to be a bit off a split decision in that some think just calorie deficit is enough while others have the low carb approach. if i end up having this one meal with moderate carbs in it in the evening is that causing too much problems?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

hi was wondering if could get a bf% thanks, just starting but comments welcome. i know its pretty bad just now


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

? anyone


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

high 20's


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

30%

The diet doesn't look bad at all, I just wonder what sort of training you do since you've just put weights.

If you can provide a more detailed breakdown people on here will be able to give you more detailed feedback.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys... i thought was bad so i probably have to loose about 32 lbs to see decent abs with my weight of about 219lbs.

should i drop the calorie count any? im finding it difficult to not have carbs in evening meal with friends as joint flat and cooking my own stuff can seem a tad selfish... this should still be ok?

for training i am doing morning fasted cardio ... bike machine, light cycle, heart rate kept at about 130 for 30 mins ( this is every morning, mon-sun). On monday, wednesday, friday i also do harder cardio... running machine 30 mins hill settings, rowing machine cross trainer, etc just change it about trying to push myself as much as i can. but session usually 30mins only should it be more?

on tuesday, thursday, saturday sunday i do weights in the afternoon/ evening instead of the harder cardio. A different muscle groups on the days... should I add more harder cardio after the weights sessions on these days?

thanks again


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I reckon between 20-25%


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

What weight training are you doing exactly?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

tuesday & thursday chest

sat: arms

sun: back and legs

i have to be carefull with the leg exercise as have some joint problems so on bad weeks may miss legs but aim to do them at least once every two weeks... would love to do them more!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Why chest twice in the space of 3 days?

And what about shoulders?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

sorry yeah I usually do shoulders with arms...

and the reason for chest twice( although it may not look it!  ) i have been going to gyms for a few years, the current one I go to the guy who runs it helps me out with my bench and he is a good bencher and he suggested i try the twice a week approach and it has been working well as i am( was) increasing my weight at the bench


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

so should i be having a complete rest day or is it still ok to do cardio?

cheat days? essential or just a chance to treat yourself how often?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks I want to get results as quick as possible but keep as much muscle as possible, I had a quick look at your journal before and again just now but I'm on my phone so will look better later. You didn't seem to eat a lot you keep muscle ok?

What do you think to cardio amount should do more less?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks again mate can't rep again but advice has been great


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry another question....

Lets assume worst case I'm 30% body fat at that weight which was 180lbs or 12st 12lbs. ( weight in pictures)

That means I need to loose about 36 lbs to get down to 10% fat? Then should see abs what do people reckon realistic target to loose this weight and at what body fat % percent age should abs starting to be visible? Thanks again


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

a rough idea?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd not worry to much about the weight in terms of what you've got to lose but you'll probably need less than 8% to see your abs full time.

You'll see them above that just not all of the time or as quite as defined.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

ok i know trying not thinking about weight but need to loose about 36lbs... what's the best sort of time scale do people think?


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Depends on how hard you're willing to work and how tight your diet is.

It's impossible to predict but it could easily be done within 6-12 months.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate, can I ask when you did your 60 day challenge how many calories roughly were you on a day? I'm on the phone again so reading isn't the best so sorry if I missed it. Thanks again for all your input and looking through your journal is good motivation as right now I'm strugglling


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I was on between 2000-25000 calories a day.

What are you struggling with buddy?

~ Lee


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

right now im seeing minimal fat loss in the mirror...( im sure there are some losses, hopefully). However my weights im lifting are starting to go down. I know will take time and hopefully once i get down to a good bf% when come to start putting on muscle will be put on easier. Just feel at the stage now not much good is happening but will keep plugging away...

You managed to loose shed loads and still eat a fair few calories a day... inspiration!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

It's all about eating the good stuf. I don't believe in going hungry, it's counter productive to what we are trying to achieve but it's so, so important to get your diet right.

Not much seemed to happen with me for a while then suddenly it just changed and my body started to rapidly change.

Do you know why you can't lift as much? Is it a lack of energy? Are you eating enough?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

its not much I cant lift as much by was just before would eat.. too much would mean I would have heaps of energy for the gym. But now just seem to be lacking, food wise i think im eating enough i think it could just be a bit in my head... if im honest. As long as i dont drop below my 220lbs bench while im dieting i will be happy enough. Could just be one of those things just now and im having a couple of bad weeks at the gym which is just coinciding with loosing weight. Just sucks as when wasnt too worried about weight be happy enough trying for pb and gaining in strength week on week but now im not and just consolidating i suppose.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got to say it's hard to tell with your chest rug!

Has your weight changed? Do you feel leaner?


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol yeah weight down to 169lbs not sure about the feeling leaner bit yet though.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

That drop is about 10lbs since 5/10/10, i know say not to judge by weight rather judge by the mirror but I'm struggling to see much change especially just now so motivation sucks.


----------

